# Win 10 Feature Update 1607



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

the 1607 build update is downloading now, It appears it is going to be a longer update than the November update. Of course this may be because I am on a 4MB DSL Connection.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

2 1/2 hours and at 93%


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

3 h0urs and it is now preparing to install.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can read here how the update went for me.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-10-media-creation-tool-10-0-14393-0-released.1175593/

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

One down 3 to go.


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

dustyjay said:


> One down 3 to go.


Downloaded and installed. Having to redo a bunch of my settings and preferences. It changed my apps back to what Microsoft wants me to use and not what I want. It uninstalled and I lost 3 programs that won't work and had to reinstall one that finally did work. For me anyway, there's no joy in this update.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I did not lose use of any of my installed programs. though I did have to reinstall Classic Shell, had to change the setting in Edge Browser to turn off Cortana Suggestions. Had to Change my Lock Screen Picture, and had to uninstall Groove again. Windows Defender wants me to do my Malware Scans in the Cloud, but I don't use an MS Account so I turned that reminder off.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

There are a few differences with 1607 update. Rather painless update. Though I keep looking for the Castle for Windows Defender instead of the Shield, but I will get used to it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It took a few hours, but my stand-alone Windows 10 desktop is pretty much back to normal now.

My other 2 desktops dual boot Windows 7 and Windows 10, but are mostly used with Windows 7, so they can wait awhile for the 14393 update.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

My Dell laptop still shows 1511. I do not use this computer much as I do not like 10. In order to get this latest update do I just need to leave it on? I turned it on yesterday for 2 hours; but no update. Missing 7  I just had update check for updates and it says it's up to date? Still shows 1511... I did get the download to start downloading something, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The "anniversary update" will update Windows 10 from version *1511 Build 10586* to version *1607 Build 14393*.

100's of millions of computers need to be updated, so Microsoft is releasing the update in stages, so you may need to wait awhile before it appears in Windows Update.

The only way to get the update immediately is to download the new Media Creation Tool and then download the ISO file for the update and then create bootable media and then install it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

OK Frank


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure which update I am downloading; but I am at 93% and going on just over 2 hours.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Type in *winver* in the search or run box and then click OK or press the Enter key.
What Windows version and build number is currently listed?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

1511 10586.318


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I believe version *1511* build *10586.420* was the last cumulative update for version 1511, so yours "may" be updating from 10586.318 to 10586.420.

After its all done, advise what the version and build is.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Frank, I have Ver 1607/14393.10 and it runs GREAT!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Version *1607* build *14393.10* is the August 2nd "anniversary update". 









--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

The last 1511 build was 10586.494


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

My update went well. Took about a hour over all.
I did a forced check for updates and it was available so I said yes.

During the install, found that Classic Shell would not work, so the update did a uninstall of Classic Shell. Later, found that there is a new version of Classic Shell that will work with the new version of Win10. I have NOT downloaded or installed it as of yet.
I am using the default start of this new version and see if I can handle it with out the third party add in.
My machine is a local built OEM that came with Win10. This upgrade does seems to run faster.

I am still using IE, but have looked at Edge and it seems to load faster than the earlier version.

I just have to get use to the Win10 start menu and stuff as I go.
*This old dog just is slow in learning the new tricks.*

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4350 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8063 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476372 MB, Free - 415133 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., Q87M-E
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled *(Mike, we need to get this fixed)*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I was using Classic Shell when I first installed the insider preview version, but I no longer use it.
I used CCleaner to uninstall all the useless/unneeded Windows 10 apps, then I removed all the start menu tiles.
The remaining start menu as it is, along with all the desktop shortcuts that I added, works fine for me.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I started using Classic Shell on Windows 8.0 and the 8.1 (laptop) and then on 10 (desktop).


----------



## Dragonbow (Jul 26, 2016)

Good Day

Ok so 1 I feel much better Because This was crazy and I just stopped it because it is so long But you guys are better then me I only waited for 30 minutes 

DO I need this update ??? any one can help


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, you will like the improvements including speed at least on my machine.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Agree 100% with David as my computer runs a lot faster than before the update....


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The download part of the update is what takes the longest. The installation is long but not as long as the Original Free Upgrade. The most recent version of Classic Shell works as well as it did on the Free Upgrade. Like Frank, I used CC Cleaner to get rid of the things I wouldn't use. Just stay away from the Cleaner Feature and you would be good to go.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I tried the update and the dolby home theater refused to work. I got normal sound and not the home theater surround sound. I checked for updated drivers on the gigabyte site however no go. Reinstalled the gigabyte driver; no go. I went back are restored an image I made just before the update AND set updates to defer upgrades.


----------



## Dragonbow (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok many thanks Dave and ron 

I updated and rolling


----------

